# Pink Pump Pellet/BB gun



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My sis' birthday is coming up in June, and what do you know, but this prissy, spoiled, make-up artist city slicker has asked for a "pink BB gun...the PUMP kind". Being her awesome ******* older brother, I gotta get it for her. 

I have done some looking at Wally world and Cabela's but the only pink BB gun I could find was a Red Rider, which would shoot much to slow for her. I know she will want something that shoots flatter, rather than lobbing BBs like the Red Riders do. Does anyone on here know about a company that makes a pink pump BB/pellet gun?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats awesome!! :lol: Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This might help...

http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/SearchResu ... earch=pink


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Out of those in Bax's link I would get the Gamo. Yeah, it's 100 fps slower than the Crosman, but it's a break barrel so it would be a lot easier to use IMO and less tiring on the arms because the shooter doesn't have to pump it a bunch of times for every shot.

Why not get a great airgun and paint it pink? Maybe it's more work than you wanted to put into it, but you could create something unique that no one else is going to have. Just a thought.

Found a pink Walther PPK bb pistol: http://www.pyramydair.com/p/walther-ppk-pink-grips-bb-gun.shtml


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Those look like some cool guns. One other thing to consider is a pink .22. I know that they make them, I think they are called cricket's or something like that. I am planning on getting one for my little princess when she gets just a little older.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

They do have the pump ones at Big 5. They can be had for $40 on sale (it will save you shipping).


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Utahgreenhead said:


> Those look like some cool guns. One other thing to consider is a pink .22. I know that they make them, I think they are called cricket's or something like that. I am planning on getting one for my little princess when she gets just a little older.


I've seen pink .22s from Remington, Mossberg, and Ruger. I think Cabela's has a special run of Marlin 60 .22s in blue and in pink, or it might have been red, I can't quite remember. It was in one of the May ads.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

It isn't a bb gun but google "pink AR15 "and look at the Hell Kitten. Kind of cute?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

dougtee said:


> It isn't a bb gun but google "pink AR15 "and look at the Hell Kitten. Kind of cute?


 :lol: I've seen that one before. A tad better than the regular Hello Kitty one. I kinda like the one the Nuge has set up for his wife.


----------

